# Pimp my Silvia



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

A near new Silvia V5 has just arrived, mint frame and minor cosmetic signs of use. It is completely standard with OEM supplied baskets etc.

I know a PID and possible oil filled pressure gauge are on the cards, possibly even go the Raspberry Pi route. The Auber PID kits seem rather inaccessible to the UK with no local supply and I'm loathed to fill the pockets of HM Customs.

What are the recommended upgrades to make the most out of the Silvia in terms of baskets, shower head, shower head screw, gasket etc.

Many thanks.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Jasetaylor said:


> What are the recommended upgrades to make the most out of the Silvia in terms of baskets, shower head, shower head screw, gasket etc.


 I used an IMS 15g basket, IMS 200 IM shower screen, and replaced the screw with an M5 12mm button head screw from here:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M3-M4-M5-M6-A4-Stainless-Socket-BUTTON-Head-Screws-Allen-Key-Bolts-Hex-Marine/272855382495?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

The basket is nice, but the if you have the newer Rancilio baskets (which I believe you do with the V5), then unless you want a bigger size it's not necessary because they are also precision quality and are excellent. I inspected mine with a jewlers loop and they look very similar to the IMS basket.

The IMS shower screen is also nice - it feels like it's easier to clean and looks neat, but I also didn't feel it made a difference to the coffee itself. The screw will do nothing for your coffee, but it's nice to look at if this is something you are in to . It also uses an Allen key instead of a normal screwdriver which is cool. It's a pointless upgrade if I am honest, but for £2.15 delivered - why not?

The single most important upgrade to the Silvia is the one that you mentioned and I never got to do - the PID. The temperature behaviour of the Silvia is by far its weakest point, and temp-surfing will never satisfy the need for accuracy of the coffee nerd. I replaced a V1 Silvia with a V6 with the intention of PIDing it, and then encountered the Auber conundrum: It seems to be the easiest and most reliable option, but when you add shipping from the US and potential custom charges - it's £170 (which is probably two thirds to a half of what you paid for the machine). This is the cheaper option of brew control only. Add the steam control and shot timer and it's even more.

Your other options are mecoffee (which seems to have issues and relies on an unresponsive guy from Groningen), or doing it yourself (seems pretty easy if you are handy, but setting it might not be straight forward). I couldn't decide which way to go, and eventually pulled the trigger on an HX machine and sadly sold the V6. It's a shame, because when I did get it right with the Silvia - I really liked the result, and it's built to last a very long time.


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you so much for an excellent response, sadly I missed out on your V6. I am mindful of the necessity to PID the Silvia and the need to minimise loss if I decide to bail out and route for an HX machine which is why I could not move on my offer via FB although slight regret has set in.

The V5 I now have is very tidy, the previous owner rarely used it but sadly didn't correctly clean it and followed a water only back flush routine, I have stripped the head and thoroughly cleaned It through, now waiting on an IMS shower screen and bolt to arrive. Your tip on the bolt is much appreciated, I've ordered an M5x12 countersunk head in A4 stainless steel with the intention of modifying the shower screen and head dispersal nozzle for a flush fit.

Also have a bottomless Rancilio portafilter on the way.

Regarding PIDing, I need to do the research and prefer the easy Auber route.

Thank you again for you fantastic reply.


----------



## mbenney (Apr 18, 2020)

I 5 or 6 of the hex screws because with shipping it was pretty much the same price as buying one. Away for a couple of weeks but once I've done the mod I would be happy to post out my spares to anyone who wants them.

PID wise... seems like it's a bit of a gamble, but I'm very happy with my mecoffee.


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

i wish shadesofcoffee.co.uk would do a silvia PID kit, isn't he a member here?

The auber kit shipping and price is a bit of a put off. With my machine being already so old, it comes down to how much to invest rather than sell and get an upgrade.


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

Unless I'm mistaken, wouldn't a PID build for the Silvia just be virtually identical to any other PID build (e.g. for the Gaggia Classic)? I do not have a Silvia, but I don't see why not.

A PID build is pretty simple. You essentially need:



A PID controller (these can be found in AliExpress)


A DC-to-VAC SSR for the brew switch; a VAC to VAC SSR for the steam switch; these can be bought for £10 each (though they're made in China).


A temperature probe


A bunch of wires and connectors


Here is a DIY PID attempt:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/32125-diy-pid-silvia-attempt/?do=embed

Alternatively you could buy MrShades' kit for the classic and just use it. It could be that all the same components for the Classic work for the Silvia---is the Silvia temperature probe using the same thread as for the classic?

PIDs are pretty simple devices, at their core. A temperature probe feeds in temperature data. Depending on the temperature, the PID controller sends a DC signal to the SSR, which then either switches on or off the AC signal.

Keep in mind I don't know much about SIlvias.


----------

